# Neat Effect for Manipulations in PS



## sillyphaunt (May 16, 2005)

I was scanning my recent manipulations last nite and stumbled upon this technique.. Original:







Converted to a Negative:






Here's another one I did:






I like the blue, but I also like the way the manipulation lines are coming up black.. I thought it was a cool effect. Just wanted to share


----------



## Karalee (May 16, 2005)

Uh oh, Kylie's going SX-INSANE!

Do you need restraining?  :lmao:


----------



## terri (May 16, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting!   I think I've played around like that in PS before, just never printed anything out.   

Have you tried putting a negative into the Daylab?   That is also fun and can give you some of this otherworldly effect.    :thumbup:    You might like what you get!


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 16, 2005)

That's on my list of projects to do Terri.. I have a few that I'd like to try. I've already burnt thru all my Time Zero film so I hvae to wait for more to get here.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 16, 2005)

Cool.  Also try doing this on a duplicated background layer, and then set the blend mode to color.  You'll get the colors of the negative, with the feel and texture of the original.


----------



## terri (May 16, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Cool.  Also try doing this on a duplicated background layer, and then set the blend mode to color.  You'll get the colors of the negative, with the feel and texture of the original.


DOWN, SIMBAH!!      You'll get her kicked off the P-team if she does too much PS'ing.     

Poor Matt....it's in your blood, I fear.    :hug::  What will be more fun is if the Polaroid bug bites YOU next!


----------



## terri (May 16, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> That's on my list of projects to do Terri.. I have a few that I'd like to try. I've already burnt thru all my Time Zero film so I hvae to wait for more to get here.


Happens in the blink of an eye, doesn't it?


----------



## Artemis (May 17, 2005)

Wow they are cool, wish I could do that kinda stuff...


----------



## hobbes28 (May 17, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Wow they are cool, wish I could do that kinda stuff...




Did you feel that tug on the fishing line there, P-Team?....


----------



## Artemis (May 17, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Did you feel that tug on the fishing line there, P-Team?....



Im lost...:S


----------



## Digital Matt (May 17, 2005)

Hehe, sorry Terri, I don't mean to butt in with too much PS stuff here, but hey, she brought it up   Combining traditional print making with PS is a great idea I think.


----------



## terri (May 18, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Hehe, sorry Terri, I don't mean to butt in with too much PS stuff here, but hey, she brought it up   Combining traditional print making with PS is a great idea I think.


Aw, you're totally okay, and you know I was teasing I hope.  :hug::    

Actually one of the best ironies in my life is that one of my fave alternative process heroines, Theresa Airey, is this MAJOR photoshop guru.      She does amazing digital art and talks with great knowledge about everything from color profiling to digital negatives.   I could learn a lot about PS from her, if I only had the interest for it.      I just like staining my fingertips with chemicals and lithographic inks, it seems.    :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (May 18, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Im lost...:S


Let the P-team show you the way, Young Grasshopper.....  :mrgreen:


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 18, 2005)

Come to the dark side Artemis!! 

Thanks for the tip Matt, I'll try it out


----------

